# Valextra Crossbody Belt Bag



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

This is sooo nice. I would love it for my Kindle, but I am sure I wouldnt want to pay what they are asking for it...



















And if only this were a Kindle cover....


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

A link would be nice!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no you didn't!  Wow, the last one of these I saw (when I used to shop for the "I have too damn much money for words" crowd) they ran around $1700 and up, but that was in the olden days before eBay.  I would imagine they are available at Barney's...anywhere else?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

OOPS! No link for me. My little church mouse would faint if that is anywhere near the price!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

No harm in looking...and dreaming.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The notebook covers run from $430 - $690 depending on size. I don't see the bag at Barneys, but I would say that $1700 is a reasonable guess, but probably low.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> The notebook covers run from $430 - $690 depending on size. I don't see the bag at Barneys, but I would say that $1700 is a reasonable guess, but probably low.


I have excellent taste.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is a link to their site. The crossbody bag in in the office section. No idea the costs cause I havent seen it online. The dimensions do look like it just might work for a kindle though. Just not for the money. LOL

http://www.valextra.it/maineng.html


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm drooling! I just got a Tumi for Christmas and my Kindle fits perfectly into a size zipper pocket and the cord fits into the open slot in front of that pocket. Love the bag, but this Valextra is to die for! It's a bit large though at 11 x 12. Gosh, it's lovely!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Here is a link to their site. The crossbody bag in in the office section. No idea the costs cause I havent seen it online. The dimensions do look like it just might work for a kindle though. Just not for the money. LOL
> 
> http://www.valextra.it/maineng.html


OMG! That is definitely purse porn!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like the crossbody bags.  Juicy had some cute ones.  There is even a Chanel cambon knock off that is adorably cute.

As it is right now, I carry my Kindle with some cash/credit card stuck in the inner pocket instead of a wallet most times.  I think a crossbody bag with a strap would be really nice.


----------

